# Car purchase



## GlenAdams001 (7 mo ago)

In the process of NLV. Planning to move to newly purchased property in Spain on 10th August. 
Just bought spanish registered car and aim to drive it over (Plymouth ferry) 
ITV has expired so it has a new UK Mot plus Spanish car insurance set up. 
I'm flying to Spain for 4 days on 5th July and have arranged for my local Spanish garage to sort out the ITV so that all is ready for August..... My question is this.... I own a spanish property but delayed moving because of brexit/NLV..... Can I actually drive the car between now and August 10th??? 
Interesting situation right 😂😂


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

No, as a UK resident you are not permitted to drive a foreign registered car there.
If stopped by plod you risk seizure not to mention prosecution for no insurance as they will expect to see a UK policy not Spanish.

Your problems do not end there though as without an ITV the car is not permitted on the road in Spain. You can usually get away with driving directly to a prearranged ITV appointment but not a drive across the country.

Spanish property ownership and/or delayed NLV has nothing whatsoever to do with it and I don't know what 'sorting out' you are expecting a Spanish garage to do without the car in their possession?

Buying a Spanish regged car in UK may seem like a bright idea but it can easily turn into a nightmare possibly culminating in owning a car which you can neither drive nor sell in either country.

The proper procedure in the circumstances would be to register it in UK then re-register in Spain on arrival.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

You have another issue re the car tax (road fund licence as it was called in the UK)
The registered keeper here in Spain on 1st Jan is responsible for paying the tax and it can only be paid in the area that the car is registered (i.e we are in Polop and the tax is paid direct by me to the council via Suma). Don't know about other parts as our region is different but you need at a minimum your NIE, reg No, bill no to pay.
Has it been paid?? You need the receipt as this is another thing that should be kept in the car (sometimes) I was asked for it the last time we had a popup ITV check in Albir...
Not sure where you are going but the window to pay it has gone where we are (Alicante )
So there will be fines (albeit small ones).

Also I doubt any garage here can 'sort' a Spanish ITV as its not garages that do them, again apart from Alicante ALL the ITV stations are government run...
And they need the paperwork as well as the car because they check the vin plate and tyres etc are correct in the documents and in the Benidorm station they photograph the car and it appears on my ITV document..
The Spanish version of the V5 will have the previous owners details and any insurance you take here is lodged with Traffico (both mine are).
So they will very quickly be aware that you have a car that should not be on the road as none of the details will match, should you be stopped..

The last (sorry about this) is that the car was technically exported when it left Spain and went to the UK, was Traffico informed by the previous owner he (she, they) were selling it on in the Uk?.
Spain is rather hotter on things like this than the UK...


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Barriej said:


> should you be stopped


Or of course are involved in an accident.


----------

